# Thoughts on iguanas? Dif. Kinds of iguanas?



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 12, 2013)

I visited this awesome exotic pet shop in Austin, TX on Tuesday called zookeeper and they had the coolest Rhino iguana and other iguanas. I am thinking I want an iguana now but I don't know much about them at all. I know they range from extremely tame to insane and that there are multiple types. Any experts on here? If like a Rhino iguana but I'm not sure. Also anyone know any good quality breeders? 
Any advice I'd love!


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 12, 2013)

BrinnANDTorts said:


> I visited this awesome exotic pet shop in Austin, TX on Tuesday called zookeeper and they had the coolest Rhino iguana and other iguanas. I am thinking I want an iguana now but I don't know much about them at all. I know they range from extremely tame to insane and that there are multiple types. Any experts on here? If like a Rhino iguana but I'm not sure. Also anyone know any good quality breeders?
> Any advice I'd love!



DEFINITELY do lots of reading. i would not start with a rhino as they are a bit more needy when it comes to housing.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 12, 2013)

Are Cuban iguanas better than a red or green?


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 12, 2013)

BrinnANDTorts said:


> Are Cuban iguanas better than a red or green?



i dont know every species of iguana as im not all that into them, however as far as i know, the green is the best starter.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2013)

Most of the iguanids get big and are aggressive. Sure you want that? Yes, you occasionally see a big tame green or rhino, but the majority are not like that. Especially if they are healthy.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 12, 2013)

Yea after a lot I've read online just in last couple of days it's a big gamble, no matter what, whether or not it's tame much less likes being handled. I think iguanas are not for me. I still would love to have a large lizard, anyone have any recommendations as to what kinds of lizards are best?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 13, 2013)

Think of how territorial Russian tortoises and sulcatas can be, bumping & ramming into owners and nipping at fingers when especially hungry. Then imagine how things would be if tortoises could climb, jump around and whip people with long, tails, leaving nasty welts. Whatever you do, DON'T google "iguana bite!"

Housing an adult iguana can be a daunting task, regardless of species. There is nothing you can buy in a store: you WILL have to build it yourself.

And yes, taming them and getting them used to tolerating human interaction takes a lot of patience and perseverance, and some never really ever do.


My favorite lizards for handling are blue-tongue skinks: they are a great size [not too big or too small], they have a great, diverse diet, forgiving care needs, and they can be potty-trained!

I'll let others rave about other species of lizards.


----------

